# Sharpening jig



## blackrodd (10 Mar 2015)

There's something not quite right here! What do you think?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scheppach-Dev ... 25a11ee98c
Rodders


----------



## JakeS (10 Mar 2015)

blackrodd":3g9pvpd1 said:


> There's something not quite right here! What do you think?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scheppach-Dev ... 25a11ee98c
> Rodders



What do you think isn't right? I don't see anything obvious... it's one of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scheppach-55-Ac ... B001JBF7DY

just a bit cheaper. Still in the range of believable pricing, though, and not a massive saving given the postage?


----------



## blackrodd (11 Mar 2015)

Maybe I'm wrong then.
When grinding a round, flat ended gouge, I can't see how you will get the chisel rotating, to grind the complete end.
As in left and right as the close up shows the chisel mount clamped real tight!
Is this shown being used on u tube?
Regards Rodders


----------



## JakeS (12 Mar 2015)

blackrodd":ttk6cjm0 said:


> When grinding a round, flat ended gouge, I can't see how you will get the chisel rotating, to grind the complete end.
> As in left and right as the close up shows the chisel mount clamped real tight!



I don't own one, but _as I understand it_, there's two possible axes of rotation. For things like pipes or round-section gouges, you can clamp the pipe in the v/diamond groove formed between the centre of the circular thing and the bottom of the clamp and spin the whole assembly. For skew chisels, it appears that you mount the circular thing in a flat plate that runs along the support arm and lock the rotation off to set the grinding angle.

So, looking at the images on the Amazon listing:

- The first in-action image shows a round-section gouge which has been mounted with the clamp rotated such that the rounded-off end pushes on the inside of the concave inside/top of the gouge while the V-groove inside the circular mount holds the convex bottom of the gouge. The front face of the circular mount is being used as a flat reference face against the support arm, and the bottom of the gouge is resting on the arm. The operator can then rotate the entire assembly to grind the rounded bevel.

- The second image shows a skew chisel - it's been clamped down against the flat surface on the inside of the circular mount, and the circular mount attached to the support-arm-runner at the correct angle, allowing the skew chisel to be ground by tipping it forward to meet the wheel (where along the chisel you clamp will determine the bevel angle) and running it from side to side along the support arm.

- The third image shows the same as the first image, just from behind.





(For fingernail grinds, they sell another attachment - which I do own, but can't find pictures of anywhere right now - where a guide with a socket on is clamped to the gouge and a ball mount is clamped to the support arm, so you can pivot the gouge on the ball-and-socket joint to enable you to move the end around a spherical section in order to grind a bevel that curves around the end of the gouge in more than one axis).


----------

